# HooDoo HullAbalOo-Show-Swap-Ride-October 3rd Murfreesboro, TN



## Smoopy's (Aug 5, 2015)

COME ONE-COME ALL!! to our 1st annual SVB HooDoo Hullabaloo Bicycle show-swap-ride. It will be held Saturday, October 3rd, 2015 from 10-3 at Central Magnet School located at 701 E. Main St. in beautiful downtown Murfreesboro, TN.

This show will feature a great swap met area open to ALL vendors of bicycles & bicycle related items. it will also be open to moped-scooter-motobike items as well. The show is open to ALL Genre of bike and awards will be presented at the end of day.

We will also be having a "slow ride" through the streets of downtown Murfreesboro taking you to Oaklands mansion back down to the Historic Murfreesboro square and then down Main st through historic homes and great views of our fair city.



Awards:

Best Prewar

Best Postwar

Best Kustom

Best Rat Rod Bike

Best BMX (Original & restored)

Best Muscle Bike (Original & Restored/custom)

Best Girls Bike



Specialty Awards:

Raddest of the Rad-Best BMX overall

The Pee Wee Herman Memorial Trophy-Best accessorized cruiser

Best Harvest/Halloween display

People's Choice

Best of Show





Prices:

$20 swap space(set up begins at 8)

$5 per bike for the show

admission and ride-FREE!!

for more info please feel free to contact us..hope to see you there!!

email us for more info


----------



## Smoopy's (Sep 4, 2015)

Less than a month away!!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 4, 2015)

We moved from there 13 years ago. I bet it's a big city now.


----------



## CeeBee (Sep 7, 2015)

Smoopy's is selling himself short on his flyer by calling this event the "1st annual".  In fact he has hosted a very successful show and swap meet for several years that has grown to be a first rate event at a different location under a different name.  
His past events have brought in swap meet vendors from as far away as Chicago, Ohio, The Carolinas, Florida and all states in between with some amazing parts and bikes being made available.  This is a "must attend" event if you are anywhere nearby or want to make a Nashville weekend trip out of it!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 7, 2015)

I might go to this some year...when its not the same weekend as Trexlertown/Velodrome PA swap weekend.
It's great to see so many regional swaps, but they shouldn't compete with the larger, more established meets.
Chris


----------



## CeeBee (Sep 7, 2015)

I wouldn't say it's a "competing" event.  Pennsylvania is a long way from Tennessee. 
Just consider it a Southern alternative!


----------



## dorr (Sep 11, 2015)

CeeBee said:


> I wouldn't say it's a "competing" event.  Pennsylvania is a long way from Tennessee.
> Just consider it a Southern alternative!




This is a great show indeed and have been going for many, many, years and always find a great deal.  I consider this the Granddaddy of bike shows for this was the first one I attended when I got into the Hobby back in 2006 Hot and Heavy.  He always has a great crowd as this provides us southern guys with a bicycle show closer to home.  It seems that we in the south are not as privileged as the northern or western states to have an event every weekend so when we have a good one such as this one we support.  

I will be there and hope to bring the 2016 Giveaway Schneider Zep bicycle from the late 30's to display for the show I do in the spring in TN.  

Look forward to seeing everyone there!!!

Get-A-Grip


----------



## stezell (Sep 21, 2015)

I definitely plan on going to Andrew's event and the guys are right not everyone can make the big events up north or in the Midwest. So I like going to events like this for us poor southern folks, hahaha! Look forward to seeing y'all that can make it. Just 2 weeks left!
Sean


----------



## Smoopy's (Sep 25, 2015)

BIG NEWS!! Our friend of the shop George Peach has graciously donated this Nirve "Killroy" 26" military-themed 26" cruiser to be given away at our upcoming show HooDoo HullaBaloo on October, 3rd.
The best part..100% of the proceeds go to "the Wounded Warrior Project" tickets are just $5 each or 5 for $20..you can stop by the shop now until October 2nd and purchase tickets or you can purchase tickets via PayPal (you do NOT have to be present at the show to win..) please stop by and buy some tickets or email us for PayPal info smoopysbikeshop@yahoo.com ..let's raise as much as we can for WWP!!


----------



## dorr (Sep 28, 2015)

Check out the weather guys, It is going to be GREAT!!  It's fall time of the year in TN with picture perfect weather for a great show!  Hope to see everyone there!!!


----------



## dorr (Oct 2, 2015)

I just got off weather.com and looks like the highest percentage of rain is 25% which is mainly just clouds up until 4 pm.  It may be a little chilly with highs only in the low 60's but great weather for a bike show and getting excited.  If I don't forget I will be bringing a neat vintage bicycle motor to sell if someone is interested?  I am sure there will be a lot of good deals so I for sure will be there and look forward to seeing everyone else.  Let's support a great show in the great SouthEast USA


----------



## dorr (Oct 3, 2015)

Another Great Show from Smoopy,s.  The weather cooperated long enough for a lot of stuff to be sold with happy buyers.  I came home with some new stuff myself.  It was good to see everyone again.  Thanks Andrew!


----------

